
How the Lowly Text Message May Save Languages That Could Otherwise Fade - raju
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123085399947547573.html
======
tokenadult
Which languages do HN readers know of that already have predictive texting?
Traditional Chinese script (and presumably "simplified" Chinese script) has
had it since the turn of the century, at least.

